# Beta Keys ?



## cherry009 (7. Oktober 2011)

Abend

Nur eine kurze Frage :
Werden eigentlich noch Beta Keys versendet?
Gibt es ein bestimmtes Muster oder ein bestimmten Rhythmus, in dem sie versendet werden?

Danke für eure antworten.


----------



## Arosk (8. Oktober 2011)

Nope, besonders die die Diablo I, Diablo 2 und Diablo: LOD haben bekommen keine Keys.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2011)

Ach verdammt, Diablo1 hab ich nicht, dafür aber im ganzen 7 registrierte Spiele im battle.net und keinen Key.

Aber ist auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Arosk (8. Oktober 2011)

Leider gehts nicht nach Spielen, sondern auch besonders die größten Trottel die nur ein Game drauf haben und sich garnicht für die Beta interessieren, sondern einfach nur das Zeugs angehäkelt haben bekommen einen Key.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mir klar. Ich hab irgendwie die Smilies in meinem Post vergessen.


----------



## Arosk (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab deinen Satz schon kapiert und meiner sollte eigentlich auch so wirken, aber ich hab heute den Satzbaukasten im Schrank vergessen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2011)

Ach, lag wahrscheinlich an der Uhrzeit


----------

